# Weight: Orbea Onix vs Lobular 100?



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Anyone know what the weight difference is between the Onix and the Lobular 100 is? I have a 2005 Lobular 100 right now and found a fairly good deal on a 2008 Onix, but if there's no real weight advantage I'm not sure if I can justify the cost. I ride a 51cm. 

Thanks.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't know the weight of the Lobular but as I ride a size 51 Onix TDE (Last years full SRAM Rival setup) I can tell you how much it weighs for perspective. With upgraded Easton Circuit wheels and with my saddlebag, Ultegra pedals and Zipp water bottle cages I was just over 17 lbs. I was very happy with this as that is the bikes true ready to ride weight minus water bottles.

I love my Onix as it was the best deal out there at the time.


----------

